# Swoop 210 Lagerschraube Antriebsseite



## ders (4. Oktober 2016)

Moinsen,

das "Problem" habe ich hier schon unter etlichen anderen Themen gefunden.
Bei meinem Swoop 210 (und dem Swoop 190 von meinem Kumpel) hatte sich vor ein paar Monaten die Lagerschraube an der Antriebsseite gelöst, diese habe ich dann mit Loctite und 12 NM festgezogen.
Kurze Zeit später löste sie sich erneut und ich habe das Drehmoment erhöht. Wurde ich im Forum gesagt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-swoop-210-erfahrungen.716904/page-15#post-13471885
Leider ist es mittlerweile so, dass sich diese Schraube nach einem halben Tag im Bikpark löst.
Dies habe ich jetzt am Wochenende in Winterberg getestet. Nach ca. 10 Fahrten die Downhillstrecke runter ist der Kopf der Schraube wieder deutlich am Bashguard dran.
So ist das im Moment leider richtig nervig und auch nicht praktikabel.
Hat jemand dieses Problem gelöst?
Wie wäre es hier eine linksdrehendes Gewinde einzusetzen und dann die entsprechende Schraube zu wählen. So sollte sie sich doch wie auf der linken Seite automatisch fester ziehen?

Ich bin über jeden Tipp froh.
ders


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Oktober 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> das "Problem" habe ich hier schon unter etlichen anderen Themen gefunden.
> Bei meinem Swoop 210 (und dem Swoop 190 von meinem Kumpel) hatte sich vor ein paar Monaten die Lagerschraube an der Antriebsseite gelöst, diese habe ich dann mit Loctite und 12 NM festgezogen.
> ...



Hi,

die Schraube sollte sich selbstverständlich nicht nach ein paar Fahrten lösen - das steht außer Frage. Hattest Du auch schon einmal die Kurbel demontiert, das Gewinde gesäubert/entfettet und anschließend die Schraube mit mittelfestem Loctide und entsprechendem Drehmoment wieder eingesetzt? Oft liegt die Ursache hier, da das Gewinde durch diverse Ausritte und Säuberungsaktionen nicht mehr sauber und fettfrei ist. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (4. Oktober 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Schraube sollte sich selbstverständlich nicht nach ein paar Fahrten lösen - das steht außer Frage. Hattest Du auch schon einmal die Kurbel demontiert, das Gewinde gesäubert/entfettet und anschließend die Schraube mit mittelfestem Loctide und entsprechendem Drehmoment wieder eingesetzt? Oft liegt die Ursache hier, da das Gewinde durch diverse Ausritte und Säuberungsaktionen nicht mehr sauber und fettfrei ist.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hi Andy,

Danke für die schnalle Antwort.
Jepp, Kurbel und KeFü immer runter, dann das Gewinde und die Schraube selber mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt und dann mit Druckluft getrocknet. Das ist ja auch immer das aufwendige daran.
Kann es vielleicht an einem defekten Kugellager an der Seite liegen?

Grüße
ders


----------



## ders (5. Oktober 2016)

Keiner eine Idee, wie wir diese Schraube ordentlich festbekommen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Oktober 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee, wie wir diese Schraube ordentlich festbekommen?



Hi,

die Schraube sollte im Normalfall nach entsprechender Säuberung des Gewindes sich nicht mehr lösen. Hast Du mittelfestes Loctide benutzt und die Schraube mit 12 Nm angezogen? Ferndiagnose ist hier schwer, ggf. müsste das Bike durch uns bzw. einen Servicepartner gecheckt werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ders (5. Oktober 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Schraube sollte im Normalfall nach entsprechender Säuberung des Gewindes sich nicht mehr lösen. Hast Du mittelfestes Loctide benutzt und die Schraube mit 12 Nm angezogen? Ferndiagnose ist hier schwer, ggf. müsste das Bike durch uns bzw. einen Servicepartner gecheckt werden.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hi Andi,

ja, gesäubert mit Bremsenreiniger, dann Loctite 243 in das Gewinde und dann auch mit 12NM festgezogen. Danach auch mit 16NM. Über Nacht trocknen lassen und dann gefahren. 

lg
ders


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Oktober 2016)

Dann schreibe mir doch mal per PN deine Kontaktdaten, ein Kollege wird dich dann diesbzgl. anrufen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Oktober 2016)

Zu deinen Problem, was man kontrollieren sollte währe das Lager und Buchse hatte es einmal an einen 150er das diese Teile durch Loctite das falsch angebracht war so unglücklich Verklebt waren das die Schraube einen sehr Verstärkten Drehimpuls ausgesetzt war. Ein Drehmoment von 16NM ist bei den M12er Gewinde der Swoop 170-200 und 210 kein Problem.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (6. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zu deinen Problem, was man kontrollieren sollte währe das Lager und Buchse hatte es einmal an einen 150er das diese Teile durch Loctite das falsch angebracht war so unglücklich Verklebt waren das die Schraube einen sehr Verstärkten Drehimpuls ausgesetzt war. Ein Drehmoment von 16NM ist bei den M12er Gewinde der Swoop 170-200 und 210 kein Problem.  Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo,

Danke für die Antwort. Ich werde es die Tage noch einmal komplett auseinander bauen, gründlich reinigen und entfetten und dann hoffentlich zeitnah erneut testen.

Grüße
ders


----------



## ders (6. Oktober 2016)

Danke Andi!
Ich habe einen Rückruf bekommen.
Ich teste es jetzt wie mir gesagt mit einer erneuten Reinigung und dann, wenn die Schraube und der Gewindeeinsatz gut sind mit einem hochfesten Loctite.
Wenn das Gewinde oder die Schraube "hin" sind muss wohl ein Helicoilsatz + neue Schraube ran.
Ich habe nur gerade bei euch online gesehen, dass es keine Ersatzschrauben mehr zu kaufen gibt.

Grüße
ders


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Oktober 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Danke Andi!
> Ich habe einen Rückruf bekommen.
> Ich teste es jetzt wie mir gesagt mit einer erneuten Reinigung und dann, wenn die Schraube und der Gewindeeinsatz gut sind mit einem hochfesten Loctite.
> Wenn das Gewinde oder die Schraube "hin" sind muss wohl ein Helicoilsatz + neue Schraube ran.
> ...



Hi,

falls sich die Schraube noch einmal lösen sollte, bitte per PN melden - wir schicken Dir dann direkt eine zu. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (6. Oktober 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls sich die Schraube noch einmal lösen sollte, bitte per PN melden - wir schicken Dir dann direkt eine zu.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Super, vielen Dank!

lg


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Oktober 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Danke Andi!
> Ich habe einen Rückruf bekommen.
> Ich teste es jetzt wie mir gesagt mit einer erneuten Reinigung und dann, wenn die Schraube und der Gewindeeinsatz gut sind mit einem hochfesten Loctite.
> Wenn das Gewinde oder die Schraube "hin" sind muss wohl ein Helicoilsatz + neue Schraube ran.
> ...


Hochfestes Loctite würde ich nicht nehmen das geht nur mit erhitzen der Schraube auf 100° wieder auf. Wenn Lager und Buchse ok ist und
die Schraube steht mit 16 NM da darf sich da nix lockern da fahren einige 10000 tausend Bikes mit rum und da wird machmal Jahrelang nicht
nach geschaut . Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (6. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hochfestes Loctite würde ich nicht nehmen das geht nur mit erhitzen der Schraube auf 100° wieder auf. Wenn Lager und Buchse ok ist und
> die Schraube steht mit 16 NM da darf sich da nix lockern da fahren einige 10000 tausend Bikes mit rum und da wird machmal Jahrelang nicht
> nach geschaut . Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo,

okay, damm testen wir erst einmal ohn/ oder mit dem mittelfesten.

Danke
ders


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Oktober 2016)

Beide seiten des Gewindes mit Bremsenr. säubern und mit mittelfest Einsetzen, vorher Prüfen das Lager und Buchse ok, wen es da zweifel
gibt Senden wir es dir neu.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (6. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Beide seiten des Gewindes mit Bremsenr. säubern und mit mittelfest Einsetzen, vorher Prüfen das Lager und Buchse ok, wen es da zweifel
> gibt Senden wir es dir neu.   Gruß Bodo


Top vielen Dank, super Service!


----------



## ders (14. Oktober 2016)

Moin @Radon-Bikes 
Siehe PN 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

